# Rental Agreement Requirement for Blue Card



## tarun3kumar (Jul 5, 2012)

I know that I need to possess rental agree before I could apply for blue card.
But are there any specific requirements for rental agreement for blue card, i.e. -

size of apartment, amount of rent per month etc

Thanks


----------



## UdayBASIS (Dec 24, 2012)

tarun3kumar said:


> I know that I need to possess rental agree before I could apply for blue card.
> But are there any specific requirements for rental agreement for blue card, i.e. -
> 
> size of apartment, amount of rent per month etc
> ...


Who said so (Or rather where did You refer) that, You would need a Rental Agreement for Blue card?


----------



## tarun3kumar (Jul 5, 2012)

I found this requirement document - http://www.sachsen.de/en/download/interaktive_checklist_EU_Blue_Card.pdf

is it incorrect?


----------



## UdayBASIS (Dec 24, 2012)

tarun3kumar said:


> I found this requirement document - http://www.sachsen.de/en/download/interaktive_checklist_EU_Blue_Card.pdf
> 
> is it incorrect?


Ah, Right!!

It is something which You will be able to apply once in Germany [after making the entry with the entry visa] (Only in Saxony). Yes, it is right!

To apply for the EU Blue card, these are all needed. By the way, we have to get this anyway in order to stay in Germany! We can use that!

Is my direction right? Or AM I missing something here?


----------

